# For those having issues getting your phone recognized in Fastboot mode (Windows)



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

For some reason, windows doesn't like the Nexus in fastboot mode, to fix that, do the following:

1. Boot your phone into bootloader mode and plug it in.

2. Download and unzip anywhere: http://bit.ly/u8kyfs

3. Open Device Manager and it should say something like "Android 1.0" with a yellow exclamation point.

4. Right click on it > Update Driver Software... > Browse My Computer for Driver Software > Browse to the unzipped folder from the download (make sure to "include subfolders") > Next

Windows should recognize the phone now.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Jackpot! Worked for me. Thanks! BTW, I was another one of those that was getting hung up after "fastboot oem unlock". Nothing happened after that. Followed these instructions and it worked.


----------

